# How to water proof power commander



## Floyd (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a brute with a power commander and was wondering is the power commander water proof or is there something I can do to keep it dry? The guy I got the brute from never put it in the mud or water so he just has it mounted under the seat. I would hate to short something out, so I figured I would see what some of you guys have done to keep the power commander dry. 

Thanks


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

pelican box 1010. cut hole in the side run wires through then silicone around the hole.. find em on ebay for $12 and up but for what you pay for shipping on there if you live close to a bass pro shop , I got mine from there for I think around $15


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

What linkage said....!


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Go to walmart and get a small Plano plastic tackelbox. Cost $1.60. Use a razor knife to cut the dividers out, and cut a hole for the cable, then silcone the edges. My PC5 has been under water numersous times with no problems.


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.mudanddirt.com/shop/dynojet_pelican/


----------



## Floyd (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion guys.


----------



## CAGLE1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Mine is in the dry box


----------

